# How the mighty have fallen



## Coem

I'm writing about the Oligarchs, and specifically of Putin's very public-dressing down of Deripaska. I want to end the section with this very famous english phrase.

I can only come up with the rather weak:

как могущественные падали

If anybody could correct this I would be most grateful
Thanks!


----------



## Awwal12

"Have fallen" no way can turn into "падали", one should use a perfective verb here (for instance, "пали" - that sounds high and figurative enough). "Падали" means "fell" or "were falling", and usually in the most literal meaning.

P.S.: Actually, it isn't English phrase, it is from the Bible. In Russian it sounds as "как пали сильные!" However, here it is probably much less known than its English version in English-speaking countries. Also I must note that in Russian this phrase sounds very high and quite archaic. Summarizing all of that, I don't recommend to use it in your translation (it just would sound quite weird without the reference).


----------



## Coem

Thanks for replying.
Hmmm, so perhaps not the best phrase to use. I was also thinking about the much more informal phrase: From hero to zero!

It works well in English but not so much in Russian. Is there an equivalent?


----------



## dec-sev

> It works well in English but not so much in Russian. Is there an equivalent?


 It depends on how you use it. I think it would be a nice headline, but ending an article… I don’t know. A bit inflated, as Awwal has already mentioned, but journalists are often after phrases like this. It’s a matter of style, though. 
From hero to zero! – «из князи в грязи», I believe.


----------



## Coem

Thanks for that dec-sev, i'll keep in mind what you've both said!


----------



## Awwal12

> From hero to zero! – «из князи в грязи», I believe.


I'm afraid that this proverb would be grammatically incorrect, let alone it does not exist (unlike the original and grammatically correct variant with the opposite meaning - "из грязи в князи": откуда? - из грязи (sing. gen.), куда? - в князи (pl. acc., stable form in all similar phrases; compare "выбился в президенты", "переквалифицироваться в управдомы". M.b. remnants of the translative case?)).
Maybe "сегодня густо, а завтра пусто" would do, but it has much, much more general meaning.


----------



## Garbuz

Something like низвергнут с пьедестала.
Or 'Sic transit gloria mundi'

also сильные мира сего instead of  могущественные


----------



## Awwal12

> Or 'Sic transit gloria mundi'


I like it, but it would be hardly understandable for the most of people (without a reference).


----------



## dec-sev

awwal12 said:


> i'm afraid that this proverb would be grammatically incorrect, let alone it does not exist ...


То, что я процитировал - не пословица, а просто выражение. О правильности его с точки зрения грамматики судить не берусь, но выражение существует.


----------



## Awwal12

В любом случае, я бы не рекомендовал использовать в переводе неграмотные выражения.


----------



## Garbuz

Кто слишком высоко летает, тот низко падает.


----------



## dec-sev

Awwal12 said:


> ...unlike the original and grammatically correct variant with the opposite meaning - "из грязи в князи": откуда? - из грязи (sing. gen.), куда? - в князи (pl. acc., ...



  pl. acc - князей.


----------



## Awwal12

> pl. acc - князей.


Yes, but in all cases with the translative meaning, it is "князи", as I said above (or "управдомы", or "президенты"). Anyway it hardly can be in nominative (it is not a subject and not a predicate but an adverbial modifier, it is accompanied with the preposition of direction). However, I never read about the translative case in Russian, so I'm a bit confused. But "в князи" is nevertheless a correct variant, that's obvious.


----------



## dec-sev

Awwal12 said:


> But "в князи" is nevertheless a correct variant, that's obvious.


 No doubt. The question is what makes you think that из князи is not correct


----------



## Awwal12

> No doubt. The question is what makes you think that из князи is not correct


Since "из" demands genitive anyway.
If you still aren't sure, try to build some similar phrases.
Переквалифицироваться из управдомы в дворники. 
Переквалифицироваться из управдомов в дворники.


----------



## dec-sev

awwal12 said:


> ... Anyway it hardly can be in nominative (it is not a subject and not a predicate but an adverbial modifier, it is accompanied with the preposition of direction). However, i never read about the translative case in russian, so i'm a bit confused.


 Я тоже. Тем не менее, согласно Лингво, "князи", наряду с "князья" -- это именительный падеж, мн. ч от "князь". Получается что обстоятельство места стоит в именительном падеже. Ваши комментарии?


----------



## Awwal12

> Я тоже. Тем не менее, согласно Лингво, "князи", наряду с "князья" -- это именительный падеж, мн. ч от "князь". Получается что обстоятельство места стоит в именительном падеже. Ваши комментарии?


- это однозначно устойчивая форма, совпадающая с именительным падежом; она имеется во всех схожих конструкциях со значением транслатива. Примеры я приводил дважды, и, если нужно, могу в найти литературе другие (например, "произвести в офицеры" и т.п.).
- поскольку официально транслатива в русском языке не существует (что обосновано: даже в рассматриваемом случае формы слов полностью совпадают с формами именительного падежа), делаю вывод, что в данном случае слово стоит в именительном падеже, играющем роль транслатива. Причём с точки зрения формального синтаксиса применение именительного падежа в таких случаях ничем не обосновано; с предлогом направления "в" в русском было бы резонно ожидать винительного падежа. Тем не менее, оно устойчиво присутствует, более того - является единственно правильным вариантом в подобных случаях.

Как бы то ни было, я боюсь, что для грамотности или неграмотности конкретно вашего варианта всё это иррелевантно.  Ибо сказать "в гр*я*зи" (acc.) по-русски ещё можно (пусть даже употребление множественного числа здесь никак не мотивировано), но вот "из князи" (nom.) - однозначно нельзя.


----------



## dec-sev

На английском форуме была похожая дискуссия по поводу «persons». Одни утверждали, что это грамматически неправильно, другие – что хоть и неправильно, но тем не менее, слово используется  и даже встречается “in formal settings”. 
По-моему в этом смысле (употребление грамматически неправильного выражения) есть некое сходство с «из князи в грязи»

_Тимошенко не согласна переходить из князи в грязи _
_Экс-премьер-министр Юлия Тимошенко опровергла слухи о том, что она может стать новы губернатором Днепропетровской области. «Никуда я губернатором не поеду», – заявила она в понедельник вечером в эфире «1+1»._



...  
справедливый князь Иван оказался втянут в этот кровавый круговорот. Как это произошло? Как он начал свой тяжкий путь из князи в грязи?


Думаю, что формулировка была выбрана не по неграмотности, а сознательно, чтобы сделать парафразу из поговорки. 
 Поэтому не вижу ничего плохого в употреблении «из князи в грязи» в нашем случае.


----------



## Awwal12

Вам она действительно не режет слух, скажите честно? )


----------



## dec-sev

Awwal12 said:


> Вам она действительно не режет слух, скажите честно? )


Нет. Если бы фраза мне резала слух, то я бы не затеял эту дискуссию. И я никогда не спорю только чтобы доказать, что я прав. 
Случай действительно сложный и интересный. На той английской ветке, на которую я ссылался, кто-то написал, "I wouldn't recommend a non-native to use the word". Я спросил "Почему только non-native?"  Ответа пока не получил. Надеюсь, что ваши объяснения помогут non-Russians получить более полное представление об обсуждаемой нами фразе.


----------



## elemika

> *How the mighty have fallen*


Maybe: И кто был всем, тот стал ничем...

At least no additional comments would be necessary 
(here)


----------

